# Remote issue/problem



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

*This thread was transferred from the HT Receiver thread I started:*

OK.......so far so good.The tech hooked up the new HD Tv to the existing Rotel Receiver/Surround sound just as you described,and it sounds incredible!

He used the original Rotel remote,but we also have to use the new FIOS/Verizon HD remote to use the guide.info,etc

Is there any way to set-up/program the Rotel remote(or the FIOS remote for that matter) so we only have to use ONE remote for everything?

Once again........THANK YOU!

Stephen

**** is there any reason the large woofer(approx 12" x 12") at the bottom of the cabinet system is not working at all?It seems the system doesn't have that "TRUE" deep base sound when watching movies as it did with the old rear-projection TV?

The center speaker,right and left speakers and rear R&L speakers work fine.But the woofer has NOTHING coming out of it at high/or low volumes?

Any settings,cable,etc that can be an issue?

Read more: Rotel RSX965 Reciever......help! - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in response. I'd have to look t the manual to answer your question about the remote. I'll try to download one tomorrow. 

As for the woofer in the main speakers: do you have a subwoofer? In the AVR, are the speakers set to large or small? What is the crossover set to?


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

No problem EugoV.......you have been a blessing trying to help me!

We have right/left channel speakers on each side of the HDTV,one center channel speaker above the HDTV,and two rear ceiling mounted speakers behind the seating.They are all B&W speakers.However the woofer which is on the lower right side on the "floor" of the theater seems to have only ONE large speaker(woofer) in it?And it doesn't seem to have any sound coming out/or that "deep base" it used to have?.

Also there is a balance/treble/bass control button(3) on the front of the AVR for the center speaker ,rear speakers,and the woofer.The center and rear adjustments work fine.......but its not even registering/lighting up for the woofer.Can it be just a wire hook-up or something simple like that 

I am not sure about your crossover question ?:huh:

As far as the remotes go............can we program the new Verizion/FIOS remote into the existing Rotel(or visa versa) so we can get the menu guide,info,etc which only comes up using the new Verizon remote

Once again,Thanks So Much.
Stephen


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

*UPDATE:*

The speaker at issue was an A/C powered B&W sub-woofer(not a woofer as I previously said)that Verizon unplugged from the power strip............ and I plugged it back in myself.It sounds FANTASTIC now!

*Just need the remote issue resolved:huh:*


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, no power would definitely result in reduced bass.

For your remote, per the user manual, I'm not seeing where the remote can "learn" commands, so you'll have to try to find a code that works. Here is a download for your manual if you don't have a copy.: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1179045/Rotel_RR-939_owners_manual.pdf

Auto search (page 6) if needed.


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Eugo..........I will have my tech read the manual

Stephen:sn:


----------

